# How many cups of food does your chi eat a day?



## SamB (Feb 7, 2013)

Forrest is probably eating 1 cup a day, maybe more some days but he had a lot of catching up to do. I will talk to my vet today about when I need to lower his food intake as I think when he is a bit bigger that will probably be too much to feed him.


What do the average over 6 month old chi eat?


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

It depends on the food, what are you feeding?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

1/4 cup or so total I think. He's 4.8 pounds, sometimes fluctuates to 5.1.


----------



## SamB (Feb 7, 2013)

miuccias said:


> It depends on the food, what are you feeding?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Burns dry food


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I feed Angel 2x per day. He gets 1/8 cup of Honest Kitchen Embark (not part of the recall) and 1/8 cup Wellness Core in the evening. Plus a few treats and some veggies.

Just got him weighed yesterday, he is 8.5 pounds. Vet would like him to be 8, but that would be difficult, so I'm okay with 8.5! He s 2 years old.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Mine are on Acana at the moment and each get 1/8 cup twice a day so a 1/4 cup in total. They are about 4lbs and 5 lbs.

PS - that's a measuring cup not the cup that comes with the dog food!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico and Kody both get a patty of Freeze-dried Stella & Chewys, twice a day.... the package says 2.5 per day but I set a few baby carrots out for them to chew on thru out the day....


----------



## vanessa40 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi,
My baby is about 8 pounds. She is a very long legged chi. I had been feeing her 3/4 of a cup of dry food but i am not sure that is enough..i also give her a few treats


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

I dont understand! Mine gets 1/4 cup a day and shes overweight. She fluctuates between 11-12lbs when she should be about 9-10lbs.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sideout said:


> I dont understand! Mine gets 1/4 cup a day and shes overweight. She fluctuates between 11-12lbs when she should be about 9-10lbs.


It fluctuates depending on what food you feed. The better quality of good the less you need to feed. There is no one size fits all answer. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> It fluctuates depending on what food you feed. The better quality of good the less you need to feed. There is no one size fits all answer.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


A previous poster says she feeds Acana which I do too and we feed the same amounts but her chi is 5lbs


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sideout said:


> A previous poster says she feeds Acana which I do too and we feed the same amounts but her chi is 5lbs


Well it also depends on the dogs metabolism, activity level, etc. There are so many factors that it is really specific to each dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Well it also depends on the dogs metabolism, activity level, etc. There are so many factors that it is really specific to each dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Absolutely! I feed raw so I don't have cups for you to compare but my 6lb chi eats 4-5 ounces a day depending on the time of year and how much activity we are doing. My lazy 22lb dog only eats 7oz a day! He is 4x her weight and only eats a few ounces more than her. I had a foster dog who was a 15 year old chi who weighed 9lbs and only ate 3oz a day of food. It really all depends on the dog, just ignore what the side of the bag says and feed based on how your dog looks!


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Well it also depends on the dogs metabolism, activity level, etc. There are so many factors that it is really specific to each dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Yes, Im well aware of this. Im just surprised at the huge weight difference. Her chi is more than half the size of mine. 

I dont follow whats on the bag. I went according to a feeding calculator online and then reduced even more.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

We are trying to find the balance with Jaxx's new food. I go a lot about if they are gaining or losing weight. I also look at their stools 
Right now Jaxx is on 1/8 cup in the morning and 1/8 cup at night


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Ike get 1/3 cup a day half of that is Fromm and the other half is Ziwipeak in the evening, plus he gets treats, he act like I am starving him to death.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

For Ember, we set out a cup however she usually only eats 1/2-3/4 cup.


----------

